

Google's "Card" Design Panacea: Flat design or subconscious skeuomorphism? - stickhandle
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1672605/how-google-unified-its-products-with-a-simple-index-card

======
stickhandle
Flat design or subconscious skeuomorphism? Both (therein lies the genius).

